# عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟



## الرايق (6 فبراير 2008)

كيف حالكم ......لعلكم بخير جميعاً.

عندى سؤال .....وأرجوا سعة الصدر منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر .

سؤالى .

من هو يسوع ؟؟؟

أرجوا الإفادة ....مع الشكر .:t13:


----------



## Rayieq (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

اهلين فيك اخي

هذا ما قاله يسوع عن نفسه:
يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد". 
يوحنا 58:8 الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن". 
يوحنا 6:14  "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. لا يقدر أن يأتي أحد الي الآب الا بي"

من هنا نستنتج ان يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
وهو مخلصنا من كل خطايانا 

ارجو اكون قد افدتك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> كيف حالكم ......لعلكم بخير جميعاً.
> 
> عندى سؤال .....وأرجوا سعة الصدر منكم ولكم جزيل الشكر .
> 
> ...


 
يسوع هو كلمة الله المتجسدة
انصحك بقراءة الكتاب المقدس و خصوصا العهد الجديد
لتتعرف اكثر على شخصية المسيح

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الرايق (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

أهلاً بيك أستاذ Rayieq وأشكرك على الترحيب.

أشكرك أستاذ Rayieq على سرعة إجابتك ....ومن حظى إن أول واحد يرد عليا يكون إسمه زى إسمى :36_1_11:



> هذا ما قاله يسوع عن نفسه:
> يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد".
> يوحنا 58:8 الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن".
> يوحنا 6:14 "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. لا يقدر أن يأتي أحد الي الآب الا بي"
> ...



أفهم من هذا أن يسوع هو الله .....

وهو يقول عن نفسه "أنا والآب واحد". 

ويقول أيضاً   لا يقدر أن يأتي أحد الي الآب الا بي"

هل معنى هذا أن الله له آب ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> أهلاً بيك أستاذ Rayieq وأشكرك على الترحيب.
> 
> أشكرك أستاذ Rayieq على سرعة إجابتك ....ومن حظى إن أول واحد يرد عليا يكون إسمه زى إسمى :36_1_11:
> 
> ...


 

كلمة آب لا تعني المعنى الجسدي, فالله ليس له اب و ليس له ابن بالمعنى الجسدي او النسلي

فنقول الله واحد له ثلاثة اقانيم و نقصد بالأقانيم الثلاثة ان الله موجود بذاته, الله ناطق بكلمته, و الله حي بروحه
و نسميها الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس, اله واحد موجود, ناطق و حي
اتمنى نكون قدمنا لك ما كنت تبحث عنه

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dena9 (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

wow My Rock nice answer 
God bless you and bless us too


----------



## Rayieq (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> كلمة آب لا تعني المعنى الجسدي, فالله ليس له اب و ليس له ابن بالمعنى الجسدي او النسلي
> 
> فنقول الله واحد له ثلاثة اقانيم و نقصد بالأقانيم الثلاثة ان الله موجود بذاته, الله ناطق بكلمته, و الله حي بروحه
> و نسميها الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس, اله واحد موجود, ناطق و حي
> ...



شكرا اخي ماي روك على توضيح كلمة الاب
سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## الرايق (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> كلمة آب لا تعني المعنى الجسدي, فالله ليس له اب و ليس له ابن بالمعنى الجسدي او النسلي
> 
> فنقول الله واحد له ثلاثة اقانيم و نقصد بالأقانيم الثلاثة ان الله موجود بذاته, الله ناطق بكلمته, و الله حي بروحه
> و نسميها الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس, اله واحد موجود, ناطق و حي
> ...



شكراً لك أستاذ ماى روك على هذا التوضيح ....

أفهم من هذا أن الآب......هو ذات الله
                  والإبن ......هو كلمة الله
          والروح القدس......هو روح الله

وأنت قلت لى فى ردك الأول أن يسوع هو كلمة الله المتجسدة.....

فيعنى هذا أن الله قال ( بكلمته ) ليسوع كن جسداً فكان جسداً.......ثم نفخ فيه من روحه ( الروح القدس ) ...فكان يسوع إبن الله أى كلمة الله المتجسدة حى بروح الله المنبثقة منه....لذالك قال يسوع ( أنا والآب واحد )....أليس كذالك .

فى إنتظار الرد ....وأرجوا سعة الصدر.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

+++ الأخ الحبيب الرايق
++++ كلنا نحب الرواقة ، ومع أن كلمة " روَّق دمَّــك " ، من الكلمات الشعبية ،إلاّ  أنها تعبر عن حقيقة علمية تم إكتشافها حديثاً ، وهى أن الحزن يؤكسد عناصر فى الدم ، فتكون مثل الشوائب ، ذات الخطورة الشديدة .
++++ وعن سؤالك ، فكما قال إخوتنا ، فإنه هو الله المتجسـِّـد ، بمعجزة إلهية ليس لها مثيل ، وبالتالى لن نجد لها شبيهاً لنشبهه به . 
+++++ ولكننا نستخدم تشبيهات تقريبية ، لتقريب الفكرة لأذهاننا ، مع الفارق طبعاً .
++++ ومن التشبيهات التقريبية لذلك :-  إتحاد النار بالحديد ، إذ يصبح النار والحديد فى حالة إتحادية واحدة ، ومن لا ينتبه لهذا الإتحاد ، ويمسك بالحديد ، فإنه سيحترق بالنار ، وكأنه أمسك بالنار ، مع أن النار لا يمكن الإمساك بها . ++ ولكن هذا التشبيه ليس متطابقاً مع معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، بل مجرد تشبيه تقريبى فقط .
++++ ومن ألقاب إقنوم الله الكلمة ، أنه :- " إبن الله " ، ليس بالمعنى المادى ، لا وألف لا ، بل بمعنى روحى خالص ، يمكن تشبيهه -- مع فارق التشبيه أيضاً -- بولادة النور من النار ، بدون فارق فى جوهر الطبيعة ولا فى الزمن ، إذ لا يمكن وجود النار بدون النور ، ولا للحظة واحدة . + ولكن التشبيه لا يتطابق مع الواقع ، بل إنه -- أيضاً -- تقريبى فقط .
+++++ وتعبير :- " إبن الله "  ، له إستخدامات عديدة -- عندنا -- ولكنها كلها بمعنى روحى تماماً ، بعيد عن كل الجسدانيات .


----------



## الرايق (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

شكراً لمشاركتك أستاذ مكرم زكى شنوده .

ولكن السؤال ما زال قائم......



الرايق قال:


> شكراً لك أستاذ ماى روك على هذا التوضيح ....
> 
> أفهم من هذا أن الآب......هو ذات الله
> والإبن ......هو كلمة الله
> ...


----------



## My Rock (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> شكراً لك أستاذ ماى روك على هذا التوضيح ....
> 
> أفهم من هذا أن الآب......هو ذات الله
> والإبن ......هو كلمة الله
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي, المسيح هو كلمة الله
اقنوم الأبن هو الكلمة, و ليس نتاج الكلمة


----------



## الرايق (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> لا يا عزيزي, المسيح هو كلمة الله
> اقنوم الأبن هو الكلمة, و ليس نتاج الكلمة



وما هى هذه الكلمة....؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل الرايق 
+++ تعبير : " الكلمة " يـُستخدم كإسم ، وليس بالمعنى الحرفى .
+++  وقد أوضح الإخوة الأحباء ، بأن تعبيراتنا لا تمت للجسديات بأى صلة ، بل تحمل معانى روحية تماماً .
+++ فالإسم لا يصح فهمه بالإسلوب المادى ، بل كما  أوضحنا لسيادتك أنه يعنى العقل والمنطق ، كإقنوم إلهى لا قيام بدونه .
++++ والسؤال الأصلى كان : من هو يسوع ، وقد أجبنا بأنه هو الله المتجسد ، هو كل مـِلء اللاهوت متحداً بالناسوت ، إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له شبيه لنشبهه به ، بل نستخدم تشبيهاً تقريبياً فقط ، بإتحاد النار بالحديد ، كما سبق وأوضحنا لسيادتك .


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> وما هى هذه الكلمة....؟؟؟


 
كلمة الله, فالله ناطق بكلمته, وهو ما يمثل اقنوم الأبن


----------



## الرايق (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ والسؤال الأصلى كان : من هو يسوع ، وقد أجبنا بأنه هو الله المتجسد ، هو كل مـِلء اللاهوت متحداً بالناسوت .



قلتم أن يسوع هو الله المتجسد.......

متى تجسد ونحن نعلم أن المسيح تمت ولادته ولاده طبيعية وعاش كباقى البشر...؟؟؟


----------



## Rayieq (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> قلتم أن يسوع هو الله المتجسد.......
> 
> متى تجسد ونحن نعلم أن المسيح تمت ولادته ولاده طبيعية وعاش كباقى البشر...؟؟؟



المسيح لم يولد بل خلق
وهو لم ياتي من نسل ادم
بل من عند الله عن طريق روح القدس

عاش كباقي البشر صحيح ولكن روحه روح الله اعماله اعمال الله


----------



## My Rock (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> قلتم أن يسوع هو الله المتجسد.......
> 
> متى تجسد ونحن نعلم أن المسيح تمت ولادته ولاده طبيعية وعاش كباقى البشر...؟؟؟


 
تجسد مع بداية خلق الجسد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

++الأخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++  أولاً ،  أشير لقول الأخ / rayieq ، فأوضح بأنه قد خلق لذاته -- من أحشاء العذراء -- جسداً خالياً من جرثومة الخطية (( ولذلك يقول الإخوة الأفاضل المسلمون ، بأن الشيطان ينخس كل مولود ، إلا المسيح ، لأنه مولود طاهر  )) ، وعن ذلك مكتوب :- " هيأت لى جسداً " ، فهو مولود ، بناسوت : "مخلوق" كخليقة معجزية ، ولكنه - أيضاً - "غير مخلوق" ، بالنظر إلى اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت .
+++ فإنه يحمل الصفتين معاً ، ولكن من زاويتى نظر متكاملتين ، للمسيح الواحد الغير منقسم ، الذى هو  كل ملء اللاهوت ، متحداً بالناسوت ، إتحاداً معجزياً كاملاً غير منقوص فى شيئ ، بغير إنفصال وبغير إختلاط ولا تغيير ، إتحاداً معجزياً ليس له شبيه لكى نشبهه به .
+++ ثانياً ، عن وقت التجسد ، أجاب إخوتنا الأحباء بكل وضوح ، بأن التجسد الإلهى ، قد حدث منذ لحظة  أن هيأ -لنفسه- هذا الناسوت المعجزى . + ولا يوجد ما يمكن زيادته ، عما قالوه .
+++ ولكن الأمور الروحية لا يمكن فهمها بدون معونة الله ، ولذلك يجب أن نصلى لكى ينعم علينا بإنارة عقولنا .


----------



## ملاك فرج (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

اجابتى فى كلمتين فقط   (هو الله)


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ Rayieq*


Rayieq قال:


> المسيح لم يولد بل خلق


*هذه معلومة خاطئة*
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد لم يخلق *
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد هو الله الظاهر في الجسد والله هذا هيئ لنفسه جسد كامل كأجسدنا أتحد به وتأنس من العذراء مريم ليكون المسيح الله المتجسد*
*فكلمة أن المسيح مخلوق خاطئة وتعتبر عرطقة لأنه وإن كان مخلوق فهو ليس الله*
*ولكنه كأقنوم الأبن هو الله وقد هيئ لنفسه جسداً كاملاً مثلنا ليتجسد فيه*​ 
*غريبة*
* Rayieq ......,,,...... الرايق*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

 الإخوة الرايقين جميعاً ، ومجموعهما إثنين ، فيجمعهما الأخ / توين 
++++ الله هيأ لذاته جسداً ، خلقه لذاته من أحشاء السيدة العذراء .، وإتحد به ، بمجرد أن قبلت وقالت : هوذا أنا أمة ( عبدة ) الرب ، ليكن لى كقولك .
+++ والبعض يعترضون بأن المخلوق هو المصنوع من العدم ، ثم يبنون -- على ذلك -- أنه لا يجوز القول بأن هذا الناسوت قد خلقه الله لذاته ، بل فقط هيأه ، كما يقول الإنجيل : [ هيأت لى جسداً ] . 
++++++  وذلك، كان كلاماً فلسفياً ، هدفه التفريق بين خلقة الله لخليقته ، وبين صناعة البشر لصناعاتهم ، والتى قد يسمونها بالإختراعات ، أو حتى بالعمل الخلاَّق ، إشتقاقاً من كلمة الخلق .
+++++ ولكن -- واقعياً -- تستخدم كلمة : " خلق " لكل ما جاء نتيجة معجزة ، حتى لولم تكن من العدم  .
+++ فالعيون التى صنعها الرب للمولود أعمى ، هى مصنوعة من التفل والطين ، ولكنها ليست صناعة عادية يستطيع أى إنسان أن يعملها ، بل إنها معجزة خلق كاملة ، بلا جدال ، فلا يصح أن نقول أنها مجرد صناعة ، بل إنها معجزة خلق .
+++++ وكذلك ، كل المعجزات الأخرى ، كانت معجزات خلق ، بالرغم من أنها إبتدأت من مادة موجودة فعلاً . ++++ وبنفس المقدار ، فإنه خلق من أحشاء العذراء ، إنساناً كاملاً ، لا يمكن صناعته منه ، فإنه معجزة تختلف عن الصناعة ، إنه معجزة خلق كاملة ، حتى لولم تكن من العدم .
+++++ ولذلك السبب ، فإن الرب يـُسمـَّى -- من جهة ناسوته -- أنه :  الخليقة الجديدة  ، وكذلك أنه  : بكر كل خليقة ، إشارة إلى خلو هذا الناسوت المعجزى ، من جرثومة الخطية ، التى إمتزجت بالخليقة الأولى ، التى هى آدم وبنيه جميعاً ، ما عدا السيد المسيح فقط .


----------



## الرايق (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> تجسد مع بداية خلق الجسد





مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ، عن وقت التجسد ، أجاب إخوتنا الأحباء بكل وضوح ، بأن التجسد الإلهى ، قد حدث منذ لحظة  أن هيأ -لنفسه- هذا الناسوت المعجزى . + ولا يوجد ما يمكن زيادته ، عما قالوه .
> .


قلتم أن التجسد كان مع بداية خلق الجسد..........أى أن الله تعالى إتحد بالجسد منذ أن كان نطفة فى رحم السيدة مريم.

فهل يعقل أن الله تعالى خالق السموات والأرض وخالق هذا الكون بما فيه ورازق المخلوقات جميعاً..... أن يستقر فى نطفة داخل رحم إمرأة تسعة أشهر ثم ينزل بعد ذلك من فرجها.....؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> قلتم أن التجسد كان مع بداية خلق الجسد..........أى أن الله تعالى إتحد بالجسد منذ أن كان نطفة فى رحم السيدة مريم.
> 
> فهل يعقل أن الله تعالى خالق السموات والأرض وخالق هذا الكون بما فيه ورازق المخلوقات جميعاً..... أن يستقر فى نطفة داخل رحم إمرأة تسعة أشهر ثم ينزل بعد ذلك من فرجها.....؟؟؟


 
مشكلتك ان تتصور, ان الله سغر حجمه و حبس داخل رحم مريم العذراء, و هذا سببه الجهل بالعقيدة المسيحية
فنحن لا نقول ان الله استقر في شئ, لان الله مالئ الكل ولا يسعه لا رحم و لا الأرض بحالها لان الله غير محدود

تحتاج الى ان تفكر ان الله ليس مجسم جسدي لكي يتقوقع, فنحن نقول ان الله تجسد بلاهوته, يعني لا وجود لانحصار و لا حبس و لا ما شابه من الأفكار الغريبة

اصافة الى ان الله ليس متأثر بالوقت, لانه ابدي و ازلي, و لا يحصر لا تسعة شهور و لا سنين و قرون

لا اعرف ما سبب هذه الأفكار الأنسانية التي تحاولون تطبيقها على الله!


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*الرايق *
*أى أن الله تعالى إتحد بالجسد منذ أن كان نطفة فى رحم السيدة مريم.*

*الغير مسيحي ليس له الحق في أن يقول (((  أي ))) *

*فليس من حقك تفسير ما جاء بالمسيحية خصوصاً عن المسيح ابن الله *

*تقبَّل التفسير ... ولا ُتفسر ... بل إسأل*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الله لم يتحد بالجسد. *

*الروح القدس حلَّ على العذراء مريم ليأتي منها المسيح بحسب الجسد*

*كلمة نطفة غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس *

*وإن كنت تقصد ما يكون الجنين في بطن أمه ... فالمسيح ليس كذلك*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

++ أشكر الأخ الحبيب my rock  ، على هذه الإجابة السديدة
+ فالله لا يحصره مكان ، كما أنه لا يخلو منه مكان ، وإلاّ صار هذا المكان -- الخالى منه -- حداً يحده ، وذلك لا يمكن ، لأن الله هو الغير محدود .++ هو مالئ الكل ، ولا يتأثر بالكل ، لا يتأثر بوجود الطاهر -- فى الوجود الذى يملأه -- ولا يتأثر بوجود الغير طاهر -- فى هذا الوجود -- لأنه يؤثر ولا يتأثر .+ ويمكن تشبيه ذلك -تقريبياً- بعدم تأثر شعاع الشمس ، بإختراقه للماء النقى ، ولا للماء المتعفن .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++ كما أشكر الأخ الحبيب /fredyy ، على توضيحه بعدم أحقية غير المسيحى فى تفسير الإنجيل ، ولكنى أرجو من كل قلبى ، أن تقل حدة الكلام ، فإن السيد المسيح - مثلنا الأعلى - لم يكلم الناس بكلمة شديدة ( إلاً للفريسيين ، وبمعيار دقيق ، وبهدف ) ، فحتى يهوذا الإسخريوطى الخائن ، لم يقل له إلاّ كلمة عتاب لطيفة .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
++++++ واللاهوت إتحد بالناسوت ، إتحاداً معجزياً ، ليس له مثيل لنمثله به ، بل نستخدم مثالاً تقريبياً فقط ، وهو إتحاد النار بالحديد -- مع فارق التشبيه --  إذ أن الإتحاد المعجزى للاهوت بالناسوت ، كان بغير إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير ، وبغير إنفصال ولا تقسيم ، مما ليس له شبيه ولا مثيل فى عالما كله  . +++ وهو إتحاد لكل ملء اللاهوت ، بكل ما للناسوت ، جسماً وروحاً ونفساً وفعلاً وإرادة ، وكل شيئ ، إذ أنه إتحاد كامل متكامل ، بلا نقصان .++ وعن هذا الإتحاد المعجزى ، مكتوب :- [ فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسدياً ]
+++ وأعيد الشكر لأخوتى الأحباء جميعاً ، على هذا الحوار الراقى المتحضر .


----------



## Rayieq (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

شكرا على تصحيح خطئي 
واتمنى ان لا يتكرر مني
:new2:


----------



## waw (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



Rayieq قال:


> اهلين فيك اخي
> 
> هذا ما قاله يسوع عن نفسه:
> يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد".
> ...




يعنى يسوع هو الله وماشى معانا كده فى الارض وصلبوه اليهود​


----------



## fredyyy (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*waw*
*يعنى يسوع هو الله وماشى معانا كده فى الارض وصلبوه اليهود*

*الله موجود في كل مكان ... وفي كل زمان ... وبأي كيفية*

*فالأرض صناعتة وهي له وملكه يفعل بها ما يشاء *

*فلا يوجد من يمنعه أن يمشي فيها*

*أما الصليب *
*فهو أساس وجوهر المسيحية وبدونه يستقر غضب الله على الناس*

*وبدون موت المسيح لا قبول لنا ( كخطاه ) أمام الله *

*وبقيامة المسيح ُأقمنا معه ونلنا الحياة*


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



waw قال:


> يعنى يسوع هو الله وماشى معانا كده فى الارض وصلبوه اليهود​


 
الذي صلب هو الجسدالذي تجسد به
الله لا يموت و لا يتقوقع في حجم معين و لا يحده حدود

ارحمنا يا رب


----------



## Rayieq (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> الذي صلب هو الجسدالذي تجسد به
> الله لا يموت و لا يتقوقع في حجم معين و لا يحده حدود
> 
> ارحمنا يا رب



اخي ماي روك اذا كان جسد المسيح الذي صلب اي ذهبت روحه؟؟؟

انا اعتقد ان الاثنين صلبو 
لانه مكتوب في انجيل متى50:27 فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح


----------



## Twin (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخ Rayieq*


Rayieq قال:


> اخي ماي روك اذا كان جسد المسيح الذي صلب اي ذهبت روحه؟؟؟


*روحه كانت معه كإنسان كامل الي أن مات وأنفصلت روحه الإنسانية وذهبت الي الجيم لتخلص كل من ماتوا علي رجاء القيامة*
*ولم تنفصل عن لاهوته كما أن لاهوته لم ينفصل عن جسده أيضاً *​


Rayieq قال:


> انا اعتقد ان الاثنين صلبو


*بالتأكيد الأثنين صلبوا الناسوت وروحه الإنسانيه بأتحادهم باللاهوت لأن الناسوت لم ينفصل عن الللاهوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين*
*ولكن من الخطا أن نقول أنه صلب معه لأن الناسوت قابل لهذا أما اللاهوت لا*​


Rayieq قال:


> لانه مكتوب في انجيل متى50:27 فصرخ يسوع ايضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح


*هذا يؤكد أن الروح لم تنفصل عن الجسد الي لحظة الموت الروح وليس اللاهوت*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Rayieq (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخ Rayieq*
> 
> *روحه كانت معه كإنسان كامل الي أن مات وأنفصلت روحه الإنسانية وذهبت الي الجيم لتخلص كل من ماتوا علي رجاء القيامة*
> ...



شكرا لك Twin على التوضيح 
يعطيك الف عافية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## شروق الشمس (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

في الحقيقة حتى انا اجد صعوبة في الفهم 
رجاء صححوا ان كان هناك خطا في مفهومي 
في المسيحية 
الاب+الابن + الروح القدس =الله
الاب الذي لا نصل اليه الا عن طريق الابن
الابن وهو اليسوع 
الروح القدس ماهي 
روح الاب و الابن معا ام روح اليسوع ام روح مريم العذراء  
ام شي تاني 
وبمان اليسوع مات خلاص جسديا و اسلم الروح معاناه مات كليا فهل حلت مكانه الروح القدس 
وجد اسفة اذا كنت خلطت شعبان برمضان
واتمنى ما ازعج صاحب الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



شروق الشمس قال:


> في الحقيقة حتى انا اجد صعوبة في الفهم
> رجاء صححوا ان كان هناك خطا في مفهومي


 
طبعا ستقولي ان هناك صعوبة
الستي مسلمة, فكيف لك ان تتقبلي الأخر دون عناد و رفض؟
ولا عايزة تكذبي و تعملي حالك مسيحية مش فاهمة؟



> في المسيحية
> الاب+الابن + الروح القدس =الله
> الاب الذي لا نصل اليه الا عن طريق الابن
> الابن وهو اليسوع


 
المسيحية تقول الأب, الأبن و الروح القدس اله واحد لا وجود لجمع او طريق او تقسيم

و المسيح اسمه يسوع بدون ال 
احذرك من تكرارها فكوني مؤدبة في كلامك يا مسلمة..





> الروح القدس ماهي


 
روح الله


----------



## الرايق (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

أشكر جميع الزملاء على هذه المداخلات .....

وأحب أن أذكر أن هذا الموضوع قد بدأناه بإسلوب راقى ومتحضر.......فأرجوا أن يستمر الموضوع بهذا الرقى....

وأخص بالشكر الأستاذ.....My Rock 

والأستاذ............مكرم زكى شنوده

على سعة صدرهم وعلى الأسلوب الراقى المتحضر فى هذا الحوار .

وشكراً للجميع.

الرايق.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

++ نشكر الأخ الحبيب توين على إجابته الشاملة المختصرة 
++ وأشكر الأخ الحبيب ماى روك على إنتباهه لحكاية : " الجمع " ، الموجودة فى السؤال .
++ وأعتقد أن الأخ شروق الشمس ليس من الملتوين ، الذين يضايقون المستقيمين - جميعاً - بمكرهم ، لأن المكر والخـُبث من شيمة الشيطان ، ولذلك يكون -- بالنسبة لنا -- كالرائحة المتعفنة المنفرة .
++ فإن الأخ شروق يتكلم بتعبيرات تلقائية بسيطة ، توضح خلفيته ، مثل : " خلطت شعبان برمضان " ، وغيرها .++ وأرجو أن تكون جميع مداخلاته ، بمثل هذا الوضوح ، لفائدة الجميع ، لتكون مناقشة ممتعة .


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



الرايق قال:


> أشكر جميع الزملاء على هذه المداخلات .....
> 
> وأحب أن أذكر أن هذا الموضوع قد بدأناه بإسلوب راقى ومتحضر.......فأرجوا أن يستمر الموضوع بهذا الرقى....
> 
> ...


 
مرحب بك و بكل تساؤلاتك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## الرايق (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *الله لم يتحد بالجسد. *
> 
> *الروح القدس حلَّ على العذراء مريم ليأتي منها المسيح بحسب الجسد*
> 
> ...



الأستاذ fredyyy ......أشكرك على مشاركتك ......

لكن أريد من حضرتك أن تفسر لى معنى هذا الكلام....جملة ..جملة...بعد إذنك.

قلت أن الله لم يتحد بالجسد........فماذا إذاً ؟؟؟

الروح القدس حلَّ على العذراء مريم ليأتي منها المسيح بحسب الجسد......
يعنى إيه بحسب الجسد....؟؟؟


وإن كنت تقصد ما يكون الجنين في بطن أمه ... فالمسيح ليس كذلك........يعنى إيه فالمسيح ليس كذلك...؟؟؟

أرجوا التوضيح ....مع خالص الشكر.


ورجاء من الزملاء الأعضاء والمشاركين ........أنا أريد الأستاذ fredyyy هو الذى يوضح لى ويفسر لى هذه النقاط فهو أعلم بما يقصده......

شكراً للجميع .....وفى إنتظار الرد.

وأرجوا سعة الصدر.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

+++ الأخ الفاضل الرايق 
+++أترك إجابة سؤالك ، للأخ الحبيب fredyy .
++ ولكن عندى ملحوظة صغيرة ، وهى أن صدورنا متسعة جداً بالفعل ، فلا تشغل بالك بصدورنا ، بل بعقولنا ، مع تحياتى .


----------



## شروق الشمس (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



My Rock قال:


> طبعا ستقولي ان هناك صعوبة
> الستي مسلمة, فكيف لك ان تتقبلي الأخر دون عناد و رفض؟
> ولا عايزة تكذبي و تعملي حالك مسيحية مش فاهمة؟
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لالك ع التوضيح 
واتمنى اني ما ازعجت احد


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*الرايق
قلت أن الله لم يتحد بالجسد........فماذا إذاً ؟*

*إعتراضي هنا على كلمة ( يتحد )*

*فكلمة يتحد نستخدمها للأشياء الأرضية*

*أما عندما نتكلم عن الروح القدس أو عن اللاهوت أو عن الآب أو المسيح*

*نستخدم كلمة ( يحل ) كما يستخدمها الكتاب في مكانها الصحيح فلا نخطئ التعبير*

*لوقا  1 : 35 *
*... اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. *

*كولوسي  2 : 9 *
*فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. *

*يوحنا  14 : 10 *
*... لَكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ ...*

*أفسس  3 : 17 *
*لِيَحِلَّ الْمَسِيحُ بِالإِيمَانِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*الروح القدس حلَّ على العذراء مريم ليأتي منها المسيح بحسب الجسد....../يعنى إيه بحسب الجسد....؟
*
*بحسب الجسد أي ناسوته الإنساني ( اللحم والدم والعظام ) *

*ونأكد أن اللاهوت لم يُبدأ من العذراء (لأنه أبدي أزلي)*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وإن كنت تقصد ما يكون الجنين في بطن أمه ... فالمسيح ليس كذلك........يعنى إيه فالمسيح ليس كذلك؟ أرجوا التوضيح ....مع خالص الشكر.

ما يُكون الجنين في بطن أمه *

*هو أتحاد ما يلزمه من الرجل مع ما يلزمه من المرأة *

*المسيح ليس كذلك ... أي أن جسد المسيح لم ُيحمل به من العذراء مريم نتيجة مشيئة رجل كما ذكرت سابقاً لكن بحلول الروح القدس عليها
*
*لا يوجد رجل كطرف في هذا الحدث*


----------



## الرايق (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

[quoteفَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.][/quote]

ما هو تعريف الاهوت...؟؟؟


----------



## الرايق (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



> فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.



ما هو تعريف الاهوت...؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول 
+++ كأنك تسأل :- ما هو تعريف الله !!!
++++ فهل تستطيع حصر الله -- الغير محدود -- فى كلمة أو كلمتين ؟؟؟


----------



## الرايق (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / الحق أقول
> +++ كأنك تسأل :- ما هو تعريف الله !!!
> ++++ فهل تستطيع حصر الله -- الغير محدود -- فى كلمة أو كلمتين ؟؟؟



أولاً ....يبدو أنك أخطأت فى الإسم.......فأنا إسمى الرايق.

ثانياً...أفهم من كلامك أن الاهوت هو الله ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*الرايق *


*اللاهوت هو الذات الإلهية*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / الرايق 
+++ معذرة عن اللبس فى الإسم .
+++ وتقول سيادتك :- (((  أفهم من كلامك أن الاهوت هو الله ؟؟؟    ))) 
+++ فالحقيقة أننى إستغربت من السؤال ذاته ، لأن معناه ( كما يبدو لى ) أنك تفهم شيئاً آخراً ، من كلمة اللاهوت !!
++++ فأنا أقصد -- كما قال أخونا الحبيب -- الله ، ولكن ما هى الإحتمالات الأخرى ، فى نظر سيادتك ، لفهم كلمة اللاهو ، أو اللاهوتية ، أو الطبيعة الإلهية ، هل يمكن أن تفهم سيادتك -- من هذه الكلمات -- شيئاً آخراً ، غير الله ، أى الإله الواحد الذى لا آخر سواه ؟؟؟


----------



## الرايق (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / الرايق
> +++ معذرة عن اللبس فى الإسم .
> +++ وتقول سيادتك :- (((  أفهم من كلامك أن الاهوت هو الله ؟؟؟    )))
> +++ فالحقيقة أننى إستغربت من السؤال ذاته ، لأن معناه ( كما يبدو لى ) أنك تفهم شيئاً آخراً ، من كلمة اللاهوت !!
> ++++ فأنا أقصد -- كما قال أخونا الحبيب -- الله ، ولكن ما هى الإحتمالات الأخرى ، فى نظر سيادتك ، لفهم كلمة اللاهو ، أو اللاهوتية ، أو الطبيعة الإلهية ، هل يمكن أن تفهم سيادتك -- من هذه الكلمات -- شيئاً آخراً ، غير الله ، أى الإله الواحد الذى لا آخر سواه ؟؟؟



الأستاذ / مكرم زكى شنوده .........

ليس لى أى إحتملات أخرى غير ما ذكرتم........ولكن للتأكد فقط.

وقد أجبتم سؤالى ما هو تعريف الاهوت ...بقولكم...



fredyyy قال:


> *اللاهوت هو الذات الإلهية*



وقال الأستاذ  My Rock سابقاً أن ذات الله هى الآب.....



My Rock قال:


> فنقول الله واحد له ثلاثة اقانيم و نقصد بالأقانيم الثلاثة ان الله موجود بذاته, الله ناطق بكلمته, و الله حي بروحه
> و نسميها الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس, اله واحد موجود, ناطق و حي



وقال الأستاذ مكرم زكى شنوده 



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ فأنا أقصد -- كما قال أخونا الحبيب -- الله



فبالجمع بين الأقوال يكون معنى الاهوت....هو الذات الإلهية.....أو هو الآب ....أو هو الله....وليس هناك خلاف بينهم فهم أسماء لمسمى واحد وهو اللاهوت....

إذاً..... عندما يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس.... كولوسي 2 : 9 
 ( فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً.)

أى الذى يحل فى جسد يسوع هو....كل ملء اللاهوت.....أى كل الذات الإلهية.....أو كل الآب .....أو كل الله..

ليس كلمته ...وليس روحه.......أليس كذالك.

إذا نعود لما قلناه من قبل....فهل يعقل أن الله تعالى خالق السموات والأرض وخالق هذا الكون بما فيه ورازق المخلوقات جميعاً..... أن يستقر فى جنين داخل رحم إمرأة تسعة أشهر ثم ينزل بعد ذلك من فرجها.....؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي الرايق*


الرايق قال:


> إذا نعود لما قلناه من قبل....فهل يعقل أن الله تعالى خالق السموات والأرض وخالق هذا الكون بما فيه ورازق المخلوقات جميعاً..... أن يستقر فى جنين داخل رحم إمرأة تسعة أشهر ثم ينزل بعد ذلك من فرجها.....؟؟؟


 
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*عدنا لنقطة الصفر*

*يا جماعة ممكن تتكلموا بمصتلحات يستطيع الأخ الرايق فهمها*
*لا تتكلمون بالمصتلحات المسيحية مستحلية الفهم علي العقليات ذات الخلفيات الأسلامية*

*يار بأرحمنا برحمتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*الرايق*
*....فهل يعقل أن الله تعالى خالق السموات والأرض ..... أن يستقر فى جنين داخل رحم إمرأة تسعة أشهر ثم .....
*
*الله لا يُدرك بالعقل *

*وإذا دخل عقلك ففي هذة الحالة أنت تقول أن الله محدود وهذا خطأ كبير*

*ملئ اللاهوت حل في المسيح وكان في نفس الوقت يملأ الكون ويُديرة*

*عقلك المحدود يُريد أن يُحد الله في رحم العذراء *

*فكر خاطئ وغير صحيح ولا يليق بالله*


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين​الرايق اقرا هذه القصه من الكتاب المقدس سفر الخروج الاصحاح الثالث:

وَامَّا مُوسَى فَكَانَ يَرْعَى غَنَمَ يَثْرُونَ حَمِيهِ كَاهِنِ مِدْيَانَ فَسَاقَ الْغَنَمَ الَى وَرَاءِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَاءَ الَى جَبَلِ اللهِ حُورِيبَ. 
2 وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ بِلَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ وَسَطِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ فَنَظَرَ وَاذَا الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ! 
3 فَقَالَ مُوسَى: «امِيلُ الانَ لانْظُرَ هَذَا الْمَنْظَرَ الْعَظِيمَ. لِمَاذَا لا تَحْتَرِقُ الْعُلَّيْقَةُ؟» 
4 فَلَمَّا رَاى الرَّبُّ انَّهُ مَالَ لِيَنْظُرَ نَادَاهُ اللهُ مِنْ وَسَطِ الْعُلَّيْقَةِ وَقَالَ: «مُوسَى مُوسَى». فَقَالَ: «هَئَنَذَا». 
5 فَقَالَ: «لا تَقْتَرِبْ الَى هَهُنَا. اخْلَعْ حِذَاءَكَ مِنْ رِجْلَيْكَ لانَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي انْتَ وَاقِفٌ عَلَيْهِ ارْضٌ مُقَدَّسَةٌ». 
6 ثُمَّ قَالَ: «انَا الَهُ ابِيكَ الَهُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَالَهُ اسْحَاقَ وَالَهُ يَعْقُوبَ». فَغَطَّى مُوسَى وَجْهَهُ لانَّهُ خَافَ انْ يَنْظُرَ الَى اللهِ. 
هل يستطيع  الرب يحل على عليقه وهي شجرة ولا يستطيح ان يحل في بطن العذراءالقديسه مريم وهل وهو ظاهر في الشجرة لم يوجد في السماء و لم يكن يعرف مايحدث في كل مكان في الكون ز بالطبع الله غير محدود ولا يحده جسد او اي شئ اخر سلام لك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

الأخ الفاضل / الرايق 
++++ أعتذر عما سببته لك -- بدون قصد -- من تداخل بين المعانى .
+++++ فما كنت أقصده - من كلمة: ذات - فى عبارة :- " اللاهوت هو ذات الله " ، يختلف عن المعنى الذى وصل لسيادتك ، إذ كنت أريد القول بأن كلمتى : " اللاهوت " و" الله" ، هما كلمتان تعبران عن نفس الشيئ الواحد ، ولا يمكن أن يكون اللاهوت شيئاً آخر غير الله ذاته .
+++++ فاللاهوتية -- فى اللغة العربية -- هى كلمة مشتقة من كلمة : " الله " أو " اللاه " ، وهما الإسم العربى الذى يـُطلق -- منذ الفتح العربى لبلاد الشرق كله -- على الإله الواحد السرمدى الخالق لكل الكون ( بدون وجع دماغ فى التفاصيل التاريخية ) . 
++ وعندما قلت عبارتى السابقة ، كنت أستخدم كلمة " ذات" ، بمعنى : "نفس" ، أى بمعنى أنه هو نفس الشيئ ، هو نفسه أو هو ذاته  .
++++++ بينما الإستخدام الآخر ، لكلمة " ذات " ، والذى نستخدمه عند قولنا  : " ذات الله " --- بمعنى " الآب " --- فإننا لا نعنى به -حينذاك- أنه " نفس الله " ، بل نعنى به :- " الكيان " ، الذى منه تتولــَّد الحكمة الإلهية ( أى الكلمة أو الإبن ) ، ومنه تنبثق الحياة الإلهية ( أى الروح القدس ) بدون تقسيم وتفريق وإختلاف ، لا فى الزمن ولا فى الجوهر ، لأنه هو الله الواحد الذى لا شريك له .
+++++++ وليس لى عذر فى عدم وضوح عبارتى ، فرجاء المعذرة .


----------



## الرايق (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين​الرايق اقرا هذه القصه من الكتاب المقدس سفر الخروج الاصحاح الثالث:
> 
> وَامَّا مُوسَى فَكَانَ يَرْعَى غَنَمَ يَثْرُونَ حَمِيهِ كَاهِنِ مِدْيَانَ فَسَاقَ الْغَنَمَ الَى وَرَاءِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَجَاءَ الَى جَبَلِ اللهِ حُورِيبَ.
> 2 وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ بِلَهِيبِ نَارٍ مِنْ وَسَطِ عُلَّيْقَةٍ فَنَظَرَ وَاذَا الْعُلَّيْقَةُ تَتَوَقَّدُ بِالنَّارِ وَالْعُلَّيْقَةُ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَحْتَرِقُ!
> ...



الأستاذ ..ثاوفيلس

أنت تقول....





> هل يستطيع  الرب يحل على عليقه وهي شجرة ولا يستطيح ان يحل في بطن العذراءالقديسه مريم




أولاً.....شتان ما بين ...( على عليقة ) ..و..( فى بطن )

فحرف على ....يفيد  العلو على الشئ.....أى يكون خارج الشئ

أما حرف فى .....يفيد التداخل فى الشئ.....أى يكون داخل الشئ

فليس فى هذه القصة أى إستدلال.


ثانياً..... وحتى إذا سلمنا أنك تقول أن الله حل فى هذه الشجرة ونادى على موسى وقال

 له  «انَا الَهُ ابِيكَ الَهُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَالَهُ اسْحَاقَ وَالَهُ يَعْقُوبَ».

فلماذا لم يعبد موسى هذه الشجرة .......ولماذا لم يقل أنها إله كما قلتم على المسيح ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*الرايق*

*عندما يقول الأخ / ثاوفيلس *

*هل يستطيع الرب يحل على عليقه وهي شجرة ولا يستطيح ان يحل في بطن العذراءالقديسه مريم *

*هو يتكلم عن قدرة الله على فعل أي أمر ...وليس عن محتوي القصة نفسها*

*أي ... الله قدير في أمر العليقة ... والله قدير في حلوله بالروح القدس على العذراء مريم*


----------



## الرايق (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *الرايق*
> 
> *عندما يقول الأخ / ثاوفيلس *
> 
> ...



سؤالى فى محتوى القصة....لماذا لم يعبد موسى وقومه هذه الشجرة التى حل الله بها.......ولماذا لم يقل أنها إله كما قلتم على المسيح ؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عندى سؤال وأرجوا الإفادة~~~؟؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي الرايق*


الرايق قال:


> سؤالى فى محتوى القصة....لماذا لم يعبد موسى وقومه هذه الشجرة التى حل الله بها.......ولماذا لم يقل أنها إله كما قلتم على المسيح ؟؟؟


 
*لا إله الآ المسيح*
*أيه ال بيتقال دة يا أخي حرام كدة بجد حرام*
*أيه العقول دية*
*أرحمنا يا رب برحمتك*

*بص ومع أحترامي لشخصك الكريم*

*يغلق الموضوع*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

